

Show HN: A slightly quicker way to write HTML - MattBearman
https://github.com/mattbearman/QuickTag

======
bretthopper
This has very little benefit for what it does.

Might as well just use Zencoding and get all the other benefits:
<http://code.google.com/p/zen-coding/>

~~~
MattBearman
I'll agree what I've created doesn't have much benefit :) but it does allow me
to create HTML the way I'd always wanted, and I thought I'd share it in case
someone else likes it too.

That Zencoding looks quite interesting, the main problem I can see is that to
work in Zencode you have to be using a compatible editor (not always an
option) where as QuickTag can be edited anywhere as it's interpreted on the
server.

------
rbright
Cool hack; but if these kinds of things bother you, consider using a more
powerful text editor.

------
mcs
If you want to write neat PHP templates, Facebook's XHP is the way to go.

~~~
candu
And if you want to write neat Python templates, I hacked together
<https://github.com/candu/xhpy> a while back ;)

------
jsavimbi
One could always try Haml.

~~~
MattBearman
Yeah I looked into that a while back, but to be honest I wasn't looking for a
re-invented wheel, plus haml is a bit to reliant on white-space and tab
indenting for my liking.

I made this to be more of a slight improvement on HTML as opposed to a whole
new way of marking up sites.

~~~
cullenking
I hated the indention specific rules until I realized how productive never
missing a tag is.

